# Sticky  Window Stickers



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I read that PHS no longer supplied the Pontiac Window Stickers for our cars. I did a search of our site and did not see any updated references for the window stickers (and I may have missed it). 

I ran across this website which offers them for the assorted years. Note, you MUST provide your invoice (or Billing History for 1968-earlier) in order for us to create a window sticker. A Pontiac invoice can only be obtained through PHS (Pontiac Historic Services).
Pontiac Window Sticker Reproductions


----------



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

I just ordered from them and, at least now, they do have window stickers. At the bottom of their main order form is a link to "See window sticker prices". Click that - it's actually the order form for window stickers. The form says you need to order the other info first so I called to verify that I could order both at the same time - he confirmed that I could which I have to believe means they still have/create them.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

64since65 said:


> I just ordered from them and, at least now, they do have window stickers. At the bottom of their main order form is a link to "See window sticker prices". Click that - it's actually the order form for window stickers. The form says you need to order the other info first so I called to verify that I could order both at the same time - he confirmed that I could which I have to believe means they still have/create them.


Yes, they still did a few months ago. I received mine at the end of 2019. It's a fun thing to have for this car that was already 22 years old when I found it.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

For a time the 'guy' who did the window stickers was supposedly sick (or in some way was unable to print them.) That was probably 4 years ago or so. So if they are available now either he got better or Jim found someone else to do it.

BTW, the individual in the link that Pontiac Jim posted (Mike Noun) does outstanding work.


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Jerry H. said:


> For a time the 'guy' who did the window stickers was supposedly sick (or in some way was unable to print them.) That was probably 4 years ago or so. So if they are available now either he got better or Jim found someone else to do it.
> 
> BTW, the individual in the link that Pontiac Jim posted (Mike Noun) does outstanding work.


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Emphasize Mike Noun does a fantastic job. Very helpful... Mine look very authentic..


----------



## 03Marauderman (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm a bit confused as to the availability...Are all years available? - I have a 72....bought new...sadly all the paperwork disappeared in the first few years. I did obtain a PHS report a few years back but never got the sticker....Who is the source? Thanks


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I have the PHS docs on my 66 but I would also like to have a second window sticker made with the added options on my car such as the tri power set up which was added 15 years ago. I talked with someone a few years ago who does or did PHS stickers and would oblige to do both ways but i never followed through and cannot remember who or find in my notes. Its not like committing fraud i just wanted it personally and maybe display it at local car shows..


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Pontiac Window Sticker Reproductions


Reproduction Window Stickers by Mike Noun. Our 1964-1979 window stickers are show car quality and are far more accurate and detailed than what Pontiac owners have been used to seeing in the past.



musclecarfilms.com





Each plant did things slightly different on the window stickers, some have different fonts. Mike Noun from the website above has figured out the details for the years and plants.


----------



## 03Marauderman (Dec 29, 2018)

musclecarfilms.com.......This is what I'm talking about.....Thank you so much.....


----------



## Longs (Jul 21, 2013)

Jerry H. said:


> BTW, the individual in the link that Pontiac Jim posted (Mike Noun) does outstanding work.


Second that, Mike Noun at musclecarfilms.com did mine, great work, I am very happy with it!


----------



## Daykron (Oct 13, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> I read that PHS no longer supplied the Pontiac Window Stickers for our cars. I did a search of our site and did not see any updated references for the window stickers (and I may have missed it).
> 
> I ran across this website which offers them for the assorted years. Note, you MUST provide your invoice (or Billing History for 1968-earlier) in order for us to create a window sticker. A Pontiac invoice can only be obtained through PHS (Pontiac Historic Services).
> Pontiac Window Sticker Reproductions


That's weird. I just found a bunch of old, dry, folded papers tucked way up inside my dashboard. I just glanced at them and put them into the glove box. I did see some original papers from a Pontiac Dealer. 
I had something else too, but I forget where I put it and what it is. It has something to do with the original purchase. I think it was some kind of "card?"
What do you do with these Window Stickers? Are they something special for car shows?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

that "card" might be the protecto-plate used to establish proper maintenance by the dealer to keep the warranty intact. show us a picture.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

The blue window stickers are used mostly at shows but are nice to keep in the glovebox
And with your PHS paperwork , I ordered 2 laminated ones from PHS recently , they took about a month
But look great, just nice to have as much complete info as available on the original purchase

The ‘protecto- plate’is great to have in that pile as well, adds value to the car integrity,
(pun intended)
it’s a metal card with the original owners name and address and car info backward and inverted
So it could be run thru a stamping credit card machine for any warranty work
In ‘64 it was called an ‘Idento-plate’
From ‘65 on up it became a ‘protecto-plate’


----------



## Daykron (Oct 13, 2020)

integrity6987 said:


> that "card" might be the protecto-plate used to establish proper maintenance by the dealer to keep the warranty intact. show us a picture.


 Yeah, that's what he said it was! I should find that. I know it came with my car.

Thank you


----------



## Daykron (Oct 13, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> The blue window stickers are used mostly at shows but are nice to keep in the glovebox
> And with your PHS paperwork , I ordered 2 laminated ones from PHS recently , they took about a month
> But look great, just nice to have as much complete info as available on the original purchase
> 
> ...


Thanks! I didn't know what all that stuff is or why people keep it. I should gather that stuff and bring it inside. I just stuffed all of it into the old car manual and put it into the glove box.

Thanks, I'm learning more and more


----------



## Billygoat72 (6 mo ago)

I can’t seem to get that link to take me to the right place? Is there an update or a new place that will reproduce the window sticker still?


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Preety sure PHS should still help with those..


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

As mentioned above, Mike Noun does the window stickers. He will not add options if not on the factory billing card, build sheet, or original dealer invoice. 
PHS the last I heard, will send an email of your documents. You must print them out on your home printer.

Mike's window stickers are correct down to the font used by each assembly plant.









Pontiac Window Sticker Reproductions by Mike Noun - Pontiac Window Sticker Reproductions by Mike Noun


BEFORE placing your order, please contact me via e-mail at: [email protected] I need to make sure I have all your paperwork. I must be able to easily read your invoice (also known as 'the PHS') in order to create a window sticker for you. I cannot create a window sticker from just...




pontiacwindowstickers.com







PHS Automotive Services, Inc.


----------



## Billygoat72 (6 mo ago)

O52 said:


> As mentioned above, Mike Noun does the window stickers. He will not add options if not on the factory billing card, build sheet, or original dealer invoice.
> PHS the last I heard, will send an email of your documents. You must print them out on your home printer.
> 
> Mike's window stickers are correct down to the font used by each assembly plant.
> ...


Great thank you!


----------



## jtpeters (Aug 29, 2021)

Just fyi....PHS does reproduce Window Stickers. $50 for 64-77 GTO/LeMans.


----------

